# Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September



## Tiz92 (20. August 2012)

*Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Das ist meine erste User News also sorry für Fehler. 

Wie der Titel schon sagt erscheint diese Mega Mod im September diesen Jahres endlich (nicht nur Beta oder Alpha sondern fertig entwickelt). Das ist zwar schon seit längerem bekannt aber wurde in PCGH nie erwähnt. Die Mod integriert die alten Maps aus der Build 1935 und auch eigene. Die Build 1935 ist eine frühe Version des Spieles in der vieles noch anders aufgebaut war als im Hauptspiel und auch einige Gebiete umfasst die es nicht ins Hauptspiel geschafft haben. 

Außerdem versucht die Mod die "alte" Atmosphäre einzufangen und in Spiel zu bringen und bringt natürlich neue Story und Questlinien um die Gebiete gut zu integrieren. 

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha mod - Mod DB 

Ich persönlich, als riesen Stalker Fan, freue mich riesig auf diese Mod. Vor allem da ja Stalker 2 nicht mehr entwickelt wird.  Es gibt schon einige Mods die die alten Maps integrieren, aber die sind häufig noch in einer Betaphase oder nur in russisch (). 

Ich hoffe ich kann meine Stalker Leidenschaft mit einigen von euch Teilen und euch auf diese Mod aufmerksam machen. Ich denke für alle Stalker Fans ist sie ein MUSS.  

Hier noch die offizielle Website der Modder: Dezowave Group - Headquarters

Und hier noch das FAQ wo viele intressante Fragen beantwortet werden: Lost Alpha FAQ feature - Mod DB 


Edit: Update: Als Release Termin wurde auf der Moddb Seite der 28. September angegeben. 

Edit 2: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...l-k-e-r-erschein-am-26-april.html#post6300724 hier geht es weiter, Lost Alpha erscheint am 26.04.2014!!!


----------



## WhackShit007 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

danke für die news. ich bin ein riesen stalker fan. die mod wird gesuchtet was das zeug hält. *freu


----------



## Tiz92 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> danke für die news. ich bin ein riesen stalker fan. die mod wird gesuchtet was das zeug hält. *freu


 
Bittesehr. Geht mir genau so  Freu mich riesig. 

Falls du oder andere Verbesserungen für die News selbst habt nur raus damit. Ist ja meine Erste.


----------



## WhackShit007 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Bittesehr. Geht mir genau so  Freu mich riesig.
> 
> Falls du oder andere Verbesserungen für die News selbst habt nur raus damit. Ist ja meine Erste.



nö - alles bestens! weiter so!


----------



## L-man (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

ich finde es prima das an STalker noch gemoddet wird. Meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Serien überhaupt und die Spiele die ich am häufigsten durchgespielt habe.


----------



## beren2707 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Vielen Dank, schöne User-"Meldung"!


----------



## RaZZ (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Wie geil !  Immer her damit !


----------



## Tiz92 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Ich finde es sehr toll dass das Spiel durch solche Mods lebt. Überhaupt da es ja keinen Nachfolger geben soll.


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Da wird´s mal langsam Zeit Stalker wieder zuinstallieren.


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2012)

Gute News! Danke für die Info.


----------



## mephimephi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Lg3 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Ich hatte mir schon immer einen Ko-op Mod gewünscht, wurde ja kurzzeitig auch an einem Gearbeitet aber ist ja leider nie was geworden


----------



## PiEpS (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Kann man da die Vegetation/Häuser wegballern so in etwa wie bei Crysis 1? Stand leider nicht im FAQ. Aber ansonsten klingt das schon mal sehr nice, vllt kram ich das Spiel auch noch mal hervor.


----------



## Lancer. (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Kann man da die Vegetation/Häuser wegballern so in etwa wie bei Crysis 1? Stand leider nicht im FAQ. Aber ansonsten klingt das schon mal sehr nice, vllt kram ich das Spiel auch noch mal hervor.


 
Das Spiel Basiert auf der Xray Engine die so was nicht beherrscht. Ganz früher wie sie die Mod angekündigt haben hat es auch geheißen das das Spiel auf DX8 optimiert wird.
Die meisten werden jetzt Denken "Oh mein Gott wer setzt den Heute noch auf DX8" Ich will nur sagen das die Xray Engine in DX8 immer noch 1000x Besser aussieht aus Call of Duty mit "DX11"


Freu mich schon extrem auf die Mod. Hab viele Builds angespielt und muss beinahe jedes mal weinen wen ich Sehe was aus Stalker alles Hätte noch werden können.

Von einen Quake Clon, bishin zu einer der Besten FPRPSSH die es gibt und je geben wird.


----------



## Tiz92 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Koop wird nicht integriert sein. Das wäre glaube ich zu viel des guten.  Und nein Häuser und Vegetation wird auch nicht weggeballert.  Sie entwickeln ja keine neue Engine, ich sag mal was die SoC Engine kann ist in der Mod drin, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## alex4germany (21. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Schöne Sache! Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass Stalker an mir komplett vorbeigegangen ist. 
Als das Spiel frisch draußen war hab ich's mir in 'ner Videothek ausgeliehen und vielleicht 'ne halbe Stunde lang gespielt. 
Dabei bin ich dann mehrfach bei der ersten Mission kläglich gescheitert und hatte seit dem keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel.
Vor 2 Wochen habe ich dann Stalker SoC in einem Geschäft für 3,99 € (Neu) gesehen und mir einfach mal gekauft. 
Ich konnte mich aus diversen Newsberichten noch daran erinnern, dass es einen guten Mod für das Spiel gibt, der das ganze noch mal schön aufpoliert.
Also hab ich mir den Complete Mod gesaugt, installiert und losgespielt. Und nach 'er Stunde zocken habe ich mich gefragt, wieso ich dieses verdammte Spiel nicht damals schon bis zum umfallen gezockt habe! Ich finde das Spiel sowas von übertrieben gut... die Spielwelt ist unglaublich gut gemacht, gerade wenn man nachts rumläuft und irgendwo wieder irgendein fieses Viech rumschreit... also wirklich, das Spiel hat genau die Atmosphäre, die ich gesucht habe. So ein gutes Endzeit-Feeling konnten mir noch nicht mal die neuen Fallout Teile vermitteln. Die habe ich zwar auch gerne gespielt.... aber im Grunde war mir die Spielmechanik irgendwie immer zu "lahmarschig"... besser kann ich es nicht beschreiben. Auch die Storyentwicklung ist bei Stalker vom Feinsten.
Ich bin zwar noch mit SoC beschäftigt, habe mir aber auch schon Clear Sky und Call of Pripyat gekauft  weil ich genau weiß, dass ich nach SoC unbedingt weiterzocken muss^^ Und dieser Lost Alpha Mod wird auf jeden Fall auch gespielt! Ich glaube man merkt, dass ich von dem Spiel begeistert bin  

Also an die Leute, die das Spiel noch nicht gespielt haben und Lust auf ein erstklassiges Endzeit-Spiel haben mit toller Atmosphäre, durchdachter Story und schöner Optik - zugreifen und zocken. Die drei Teile gibts für 3.99 - 6,99 Euro neu zu kaufen und bieten tonnenweise Spielspaß. Und natürlich den Complete Mod draufschmeißen um das ganze aufzuhübschen.


----------



## PF81 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Excellente Sache! Kann es kaum erwarten...


----------



## Sixxer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Das ist doch mal ne News!!


----------



## brotboy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

schaut mal da:

[W.I.P.] S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha - Seite 10 - OnlineWelten Forum


----------



## Tiz92 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*



brotboy schrieb:


> schaut mal da:
> 
> [W.I.P.] S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha - Seite 10 - OnlineWelten Forum


 
Oke das ist traurig und mir neu  Aber wir werden ja sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

So, PCGH ist auch aufgewacht 

Stalker Mod: Lost Alpha bringt alte gelöschte Karten und grafische Überarbeitungen


----------



## Tiz92 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, PCGH ist auch aufgewacht
> 
> Stalker Mod: Lost Alpha bringt alte gelöschte Karten und grafische Überarbeitungen


----------



## Dre (21. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Beste News seit Monaten, vielen Dank! Hab alle 3 Teile mit und ohne Complete Mod gezockt und werd mir jetzt erstmal die Wartezeit mit Priboi Story verkürzen, von der ich bisher nichts wusste.


----------



## Hollerbach (25. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R ist die qualitativ beste Spieleserie überhaupt.

Sorry aber der PCGH-Artikel geht ja mal garnicht, wo ist Stalker bitte in Vergessenheit geraten? Vielleicht bei den Konsolenkiddys, weil das Spiel PC-Exklusiv ist. 

Alleine durch so geniale Mods wie Complete-Mod oder AtmosFear wird das Spiel noch lange am Leben bleiben. Wer diese 3 Games nicht gezockt hat, hat wirklich das Beste überhaupt verpasst.


----------



## Tiz92 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*



Hollerbach schrieb:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R ist die qualitativ beste Spieleserie überhaupt.
> 
> Sorry aber der PCGH-Artikel geht ja mal garnicht, wo ist Stalker bitte in Vergessenheit geraten? Vielleicht bei den Konsolenkiddys, weil das Spiel PC-Exklusiv ist.
> 
> Alleine durch so geniale Mods wie Complete-Mod oder AtmosFear wird das Spiel noch lange am Leben bleiben. Wer diese 3 Games nicht gezockt hat, hat wirklich das Beste überhaupt verpasst.


 
Finde ich auch. Hast komplett Recht.  

Release Termin der Mod ist 28. September.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Hast komplett Recht.
> 
> Release Termin der Mod ist 28. September.


 
Leider wurde das Release-Date nicht eingehalten.
Ich kann es auch kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Jetzt schau ich hier rein und bin doch tatsächlich der Letzte der hier reingeschrieben hat
Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf Lost Alpha.


----------



## Agallah (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Geht mir auch so. Hoffe dieses Jahr ist es endlich soweit, warte nun auch schon seit über 5 Jahren auf den Release. Aber gut Ding will halt Weile haben. 
Wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt da mMn. der Stalker-Community langsam aber sicher die Luft ausgeht. Die umfangreichen russischen-sprachigen Mods werden zu selten übersetzt bzw. ist es einfach schwer Infos zu erhalten. Die europäischen/englischen-Modder arbeiten seit Jahren mit den selben Maps. Wird also Zeit für eine komplett neue Basis (überarbeitete Engine, neue Maps) um für die nächsten Jahre versorgt zu bleiben. Kann absolut nicht verstehen warum GSC die Reihe nicht weiter geführt hat.
Auch jetzt spiele ich aktuell lieber SOC mit Autumn Aurora 2 obwohl ich auch Bioshock Infinite, Arma3, Far Cry 3 spielen könnte. Die Atmosphäre und die Details sind einfach unerreicht.
--
Gestern gelesen das Ende des Monats das Onlinewelten-Forum abgeschaltet werden soll was für die deutsche Stalker-Community ein herber Schlag sein wird.


----------



## Tiz92 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

Mir geht es gleich Leute. Denke heuer wird es soweit sein. Die FB Seite von Stalker postet fast jeden Tag Screens von LA und Sie slbst sagten dass sie nur noch dabei sind Scripts zu entbuggen usw. Dauert zwar auch aber der Großteil ist gemacht.


----------



## Tiz92 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...l-k-e-r-erschein-am-26-april.html#post6300724 hier geht es weiter, Lost Alpha erscheint am 26.04.2014!!!


----------



## Dustin91 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für Stalker SoC erscheint im September*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...l-k-e-r-erschein-am-26-april.html#post6300724 hier geht es weiter, Lost Alpha erscheint am 26.04.2014!!!


 

Oh mein Gott, ich stuhl mich grade fast ein vor Freude
Wie lange habe ich sehnsüchtig gewartet?!? Ich könnte heulen vor Glück!!!!
Ich sehe schon, ich falle durch alle Prüfungen im Mai/Juni


----------

